# Upgrading Series 3 Model TCD663160 Australian Model



## stephenleonard56 (Nov 15, 2012)

i had my hard drive die on me and just changed it for a 1Tb hard drive and it was simple enough with the right tool. Now comes the hard part that I never found out before I started. I need to get hold of a copy of the firmware or copy of the software. And what way's are there of copying it to the new drive. I really would have thought that being so much like a computer it would have download automatically from the internet.:down: If anyone has this software(firmware) can it be sent to me PLEASE.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

stephenleonard56 said:


> i had my hard drive die on me and just changed it for a 1Tb hard drive and it was simple enough with the right tool. Now comes the hard part that I never found out before I started. I need to get hold of a copy of the firmware or copy of the software. And what way's are there of copying it to the new drive. I really would have thought that being so much like a computer it would have download automatically from the internet.:down: If anyone has this software(firmware) can it be sent to me PLEASE.


DVD recorders are programmed in firmware. The ones with hard-drive video storage may be able to format a blank hard drive. A TiVo isn't like that. It is a Linux computer, and its hard drive contains the Linux operating system, the TiVo application software, data such as season passes and the program guide, and of course video data from recordings you make. The firmware in a TiVo is (like most computers) just enough to perform a basic self-test and then boot the operating system from the hard drive. If your desktop computer hard drive failed, would you replace the hard drive with a blank one and expect that it would somehow load Windows and Internet Explorer and Microsoft Word and your other applications from the Internet? Of course not. You might want to look at this thread: Need an image? Don't PM me.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

A modern Mac can download the OS from the internet and format a new blank hard drive.

Of course, a TiVo won't do that (unless it is a new DirecTV model.)


----------



## stephenleonard56 (Nov 15, 2012)

L David Matheny said:


> DVD recorders are programmed in firmware. The ones with hard-drive video storage may be able to format a blank hard drive. A TiVo isn't like that. It is a Linux computer, and its hard drive contains the Linux operating system, the TiVo application software, data such as season passes and the program guide, and of course video data from recordings you make. The firmware in a TiVo is (like most computers) just enough to perform a basic self-test and then boot the operating system from the hard drive. If your desktop computer hard drive failed, would you replace the hard drive with a blank one and expect that it would somehow load Windows and Internet Explorer and Microsoft Word and your other applications from the Internet? Of course not. You might want to look at this thread:
> 
> Thanks for this info. Although I had already found this but there wasn't any software for my model? I am new to doing this so excuse me for being dumb about the linux operating system comment.


----------

